# Colorado JKD?



## Hudson69 (May 11, 2009)

Does anyone know of any JKD schools in the Pikes Peak Region; especially Colorado Springs?


----------



## ebozzz (May 11, 2009)

Hudson69 said:


> Does anyone know of any JKD schools in the Pikes Peak Region; especially Colorado Springs?



You may have this information already but try this site...

http://www.jkd-garydill.com/

Go to the _Chartered School Contact List_ and get in touch with the two Denver area instructors. They may know of someone in your area. Good luck!


----------



## ebozzz (May 11, 2009)

I may have found you something.....

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica][/FONT]http://www.coloradoboxing.com/classifieds.htm

Scroll down to the section of the page regarding Michael Scott Brewer.....


----------



## Don Daly (Jan 1, 2012)

There are several students of Paul Hart (retired) from Denver that are now Instructors.  These are the best JKD instructors you can find anywhere.  You can contact them through www.jkd-garydill.com.  They teach the original JKD not just the concepts.


----------

